# Holy steel prices



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I just bought 52 LF of 3 5/8" 16 ga to use as a screed on a concrete project here at my house. Steel is straighter than wood, and I'm worried the wood would twist up here in the dry sun. Anyway, $58 for 52. last time I priced this it was $800 a 1000 and now it's over $1000 a 1000 LF. Wow, what is 5/8" 12's going for? It was $130 a 1000 last time I checked.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> I just bought 52 LF of 3 5/8" 16 ga to use as a screed on a concrete project here at my house. Steel is straighter than wood, and I'm worried the wood would twist up here in the dry sun. Anyway, $58 for 52. last time I priced this it was $800 a 1000 and now it's over $1000 a 1000 LF. Wow, what is 5/8" 12's going for? It was $130 a 1000 last time I checked.


12'5/8 is $17-$18!

Im paying 1.03 lf on 16ga !


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Little over $16 for 12' 5/8" here.


----------



## hwnrckr (Aug 3, 2014)

In Hawaii It's 1.30 per lf for 16 gauge and $.57 per sf for 5/8 rock.A box of plus 3 at the material house is $15.


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

Metal fluctuates throughout the year. The drywall pricing is what's been really going up the past few years. The manufacturers where in suck a bind to compete, during the recession, that they ended going down to the $130 MSF. They all got to a point where they were losing money, so they started the increases. I think right now it's $290 MSF in my area.


----------

